# Rhino 700



## bownutty (Dec 30, 2005)

So, what are your thoughts and opinions of the Rhino 700? Ride quality, durability, etc....


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I bear hunted with a guy from your area that probably bought his from the local shop near you.

First year he had a few minor problems, if a remember there was some kind of recall? I know that year while I was riding with him I had a good size stick come up through the floor right between my legs. The floor was light weight and with no guards. He was ticked because we were going through a water hole, slow and it busted straight up.

Two years ago he had a back fire while driving it. He took it to the shop and they thought he had bad rings? He was going to need it fixed after season.

It could be he was too hard on the machine. It was nice to ride in, but not sure if I would choose that make.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I know two people with the 660's and one person with a 450 and they are satisified with theirs. Two recalls were for one, doors, apparently if you don't stay in/on you get hurt, two, wheel spacers to make it a little wider, I guess someone tipped one over and sued. I bought one from my buddy and like it. If you were local you could try mine out. Maybe your local dealer has a demo to try?


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

look at the arctic cat powlers they are bigger and more comfortable. the rhinos are loud crammed


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They are reliable machines. Very capable in rough terrain. A bit smaller than most others in the category but that could be a positive depending where you need to go with it. The engine has been around for a while and is known for it's reliability. It's just a single however and while it has a bunch of torque, not the best when it comes to horsepower. However, it will pull, haul, and climb anything a person buying one would need. Others to look at would be the AC Prowler and the Kawasaki Teryx. The Prowler has not been known for build quality but by now that should have improved. I purchased the Teryx because I wanted something just a little bigger than the Rhino but not as big as the Prowler or Ranger XP. Plus I wanted a bit more motor and the Teryx has the 750 Vtwin. (you can get the 950 in the Prowler....for $14k!) The Polaris Ranger 700 or 800 XP is very nice as well...will hold three people and a lot more gear than the Rhino. It is not as sporty, but Polaris changed the ergonomics and seats and it is better than it used to be.


----------

